# Pictures of the clear eggs and fry



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Here is about 20% of the eggs.Very clear color


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Here is 4 day old fry, that are clear.

I took a few pictures of all the rest in the tank ,still between the gravel and glass, but they didnt turn out to fuzzy.

I wish I could get all the crap and dirt out of here.See to the left how the fry like to pile on all the pieces of crap....

I cant really clean it to good, unless there is a better way then small syphon, but they are attached to it, I tried to seperate them and syphon but I sucked up some fry.

Im hoping tommorrow I can get the rest from the parent tank and see how many I have then.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

did you put them in their own tank and they turned white? or are the parents in the same tank but not circling them????? Wonder if they are dying or not getting fertilized is why I ask.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Only about 20% are out of the parent tank, the only dead ones were some fungus eggs, since they hatched i havnt seen any dead ones.

those pictures kind of suck,I was just wanting to show the eggs when laid were clear and the frys were clear, never were orange.

Nubsmoke said he had some clear ones to


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

hmmmmmmmmmmmm never had clear. I had some that were orange then turned clear hmmmmm honestly I think they eggs might just be bad or something like the female is not making them correctly or I wonder if piranha's like people can have a low sperm count or shoot blanks????? Kinda funny if they do, plus it would esplain this too.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Yeah they are doing good so far, wish I would have syphoned them all, though.Hope I can recover some more, just waiting for them to come back up out of the gravel.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Are you using a small store bought syphon to clean in the fry tank?

you could consider making a mini one yourself, or use some small tubing.


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

Mashunter18, I have a fry tank right now with the "clear" egg fry just starting to swim around. They seem a little smaller, but other than that they seem healthy. I just had three pairs lay eggs , all orange! I don't know if the pair that laid the "clear"eggs laid any in this batch. One thing , when I syphoned out the clear eggs there were more white eggs than normal, and the eggs did'nt stick to driftwood/ rocks like they normally do. Could this just be a weak batch? The only way to clean is the 1/4 inch airline tubing. It is very time consuming, but the only way. Sometimes I also take the python hose and put a fine mesh bag over the end. This allows dirt to pass through, but fry won't. Be careful when doing this ,if you suck the fry into the mesh, release the pressure on siphon and the fry will usually swim free.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Mantis, Yes I was using the airline tubing.

I sucked the rest out of the gravel today, they just kept coming out.I got like 10 little 2 gallon buckets full, and probually still could have got more.....lol....

About ten of these, these ones look orange like all the pictures I see.I also have about 100 or so that are swimming around now.
View attachment 65676


Ill try the airline tubing again tommorrow, because seems I added more crap by removing the rest of the fry from the gravel, but I have several big piles of fry now all over the fry tank, seems they love the corners and being under the sponge filter.

You guys fry tanks always look good and clean, mine is to dirty, but I dont seem to be losing to many.Looks like some died, but nothing compared to the amount in there now.

Hey nubsmoke I noticed the ones that I removed when still egg form do seem smaller then the ones that I just removed today on day 5.I have a clear little pile still, and now lots of orange piles of fry, and there is a little size difference.

I think I may have some better techniques next time around, but I cant complain so far.im having fun with these guys.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I just read your other post Trebor, and you were right those fry had spread out real good all through the bottem of the whole 135 gallon parent tank.

I did have 3 batches to but seemed everywhere I vacumed the gravel tons of fry down in the gravel.

Ill defenitely get them sooner if I get any more spawns.
















thanks for the help guys.

Do you guys vacume your gravel in between spawnings????????Like for regular maintinance.

Im just wondering if now is the time to get in there and do a little gravel vacume and maybe some glass scrubing??


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

Matt, when I siphon the eggs/fry out of my 150gal , it usuallt takes me about 50-60 gallons of water to get them out. This every 1-2 weeks, plus a good wet/dry, will help keep tank clear. And another thing, you were talking about debris that you siphon out of parent tank. I completely gravel vac every inch of the parent tank. I vac down to glass bottom and hold Python tube there until no debris flows up the tube.I also only feed raw talipia chunks that are bite sized, this limits debris. This stuff usually helps me have a cleaner fry tank in the beginning.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Sounds good, have lots free swimming, but lots more still on the bottem.

Started feeding some brines, man they eat them up pretty fast.

I think I have some better ideas for next time.

3 of the parents will be sold today, I still have 2 pairs im keeping.They are still paired up and guarding their spots, more aggressively it seems.Iv got the 3 seperated that will be sold.Maybe they will spawn again huh??


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Thats great, keep us updated with pics


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

Yeah, they really love those brine shrimp. You can never have enough hatched! This experience will have you ready for the next time, which might be in a couple of weeks.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

thanks to everyone that helped me









Today I found a small 7 inch or so droper, I was able to use this and remove a very good amount of the crap from the bottem of the fry tank, this little thing is great.Takes some time, but works without sucking out all your fry, when the fry do get sucked up into the dropper they swim back down the dropper and the crap stays up inside.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

1 week old fry pictures


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Matt,

Have you fed them yet? If not I would recommend hatching brine immediatly. Looks like they are ready.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey Arnold, yes I started feeding them some brine yesterday, probually 4 or 5 times and some more today.

They seem to be going through it pretty fast, Iv got thousands, I just noticed today there are still hundreds in the parents tank, in all the corners and the gravel.
the parents are still guarding them, real aggressive, As soon as they even see me coming they try to attack me.
I guess they may eat them eventually, or I may try and get some more out.I wonder this will probually delay them if they want to spawn again, so maybe I should try and get the rest of the fry out.Its pretty fun having all these guys around


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

nic ejob you selling them soon


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Well guys guess there is no delay in these guys, exactly 9 days later, both pairs are at it again!!!!!!!!!!!
















I got a good view of the action, the males were fighting earlier.I removed 3 fish this week, I notice the pairs moved out to the middle, and blam, I was out there an hour ago and they were shimmering like crazy.The tank is even only 80% full water splashing everywhere....lol.......I sucked 4 more buckets of babies out yesterday and never topped it off.
Crazy thing is there are still a couple hundred babies from the first batch in the parent tank.
I know there will be eggs tommorrow morning.

I have a 4 minute video I made with my digital camera, but I cant upload it it is quicktime.If anyone knows how to do this easily, to convert this quicktime or I can send video to someone.It's just the 2 pairs spawning not the best quality..

But its pretty cool, I am fully prepared for them


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

I start mine off with Hikara First bites. I cant find brine shrimp anywhere in my area locally


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Slim said:


> I start mine off with Hikara First bites. I cant find brine shrimp anywhere in my area locally
> [snapback]1076364[/snapback]​


yeah I cant hatch them fast enough, I have been doing brine twice a day, and the first bites also.Think im going to set up nother hatcher.Iv been trying to feed atleast 3,4 or 5 times a day.But my hatcher doesnt always have brine ready.Seems to me they like that brine better,I see them eat the first bites, but they really go crazy for the baby shrimps.

Plus got lots more piranha eggs now, and they are clear again.This time im going to let them hatch inside the parent tank and gravel vac them into the other 30 gallon tall.Parents werent as protective about their nests this time, they swim away when I got close.

If they keep going this rate Ill need more fry tanks....lol.......Iv got the (2) 30 gallon talls, and also a 20 long.I havnt lost any more fry in 2-3 days, so looks like Ill have 100's easily in the first batch.

When can I move that first batch to a 55 gallon, with a penguin hang on filter??Dime size maybe??

Im going to talk to some lfs next week and see if anyone is interested in babies.Also got a few wholesalers im going to talk to.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Hey Matt, if its possible save me a few baby reds. My friends 55 opened up and he'll be looking for new reds. Also let me know when you get that piece of driftwood.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> Hey Matt, if its possible save me a few baby reds. My friends 55 opened up and he'll be looking for new reds. Also let me know when you get that piece of driftwood.
> [snapback]1076584[/snapback]​


No problem on the reds Brian, I pmed you back about the wood and tanks.Whenever they are big enough you can have how ever many babies you need.

I got the eggs out today from the new batches today.I have some pictures sorry my water is green with algae as the parent tank is in the garage and gets sun half the day.Im going to get a uv on the parent tank soon.That is a temparary sponge corner filter in there I have 3 of these little corner deal in there, my supply order will be delivered tommorrow, and Ill upgrade that.

the first batch is doing good, I dont seem to be losing any at all, I did lose some in the wiggler stage


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Nice pics Matt. I'll have to stop by this sunday with the tanks.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Amazing


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

well both batches doing good, first batch is nearly 2 weeks old, second batch just a few days old.Second batch seems to be in better shape, doing better taking care of them.

Dont get me wrong I still have got atleast 1000 left in first batch.Probually 2000.


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

Matt, what kind of water changes are you doing on fry tanks? I think they grow slower when I don't change alot of water in small tanks( 10/20 gals compared to 55gals). Yours are already forming their tail fin! They look great.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Thanks Trebor.

First batch started in a 5 gallon, then went to 20 gallon, water slowly topped off, like a water change...........Next fish went to a 30 tall, and water slowly topped off again.

Probually 3 times Iv sucked crap from the bottem into a small bucket, then i used a droper to remove the crap,I have a way to do it without sucking the fry, then put fry in.I changed a 5 gallon bucket worth also, and slowly add new water in with airline tube.

So I guess they have had some water changes, Iv been nervous for fear of wiping out the batch.

Second batch went straight to a 20 gallon, and havnt touched the water they were spawned last monday night, so 5 days old for them.They seem to be doing better, not nearly as much crap in the tank.

It appears I will have a third batch tonight















they dug some massive pits last night, and going at digging right now and turned real black again.

On my first batch,, thats 13 days old in a 30 tall, will I be able to grow them dime size in there????Do I need a 55 gallon, will that be big enough for dime size????

How much longer should I expect??? I want to keep as many as possible alive


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Its Orgy City in the reds tank.......lol........

Looks like the big ass female is spawning with the other male this time.His original female is just watching.The male is getting vicious on that gravel this time.

His first female is doing some diggin also????


----------



## pira-me (Mar 9, 2005)

i like the little one's,and also your pic's

keep up the good work!!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

o.k, well it's been exactly 2 weeks, and I had my third spawn last night.

Iv had 5 total nests, 2 the first time, 2 the second, and 1 last night.

Here is my set up for now, each spawn has their own tank, between brine and tanks I have used all my air pumps :laugh:









View attachment 66929


I made my own brine shrimp hatcher for free, for a second hatcher.

My second fry batch started on brine today, they were hungry, used those egg sacs up in 5 days, so a second hatcher became essential.

In the picture you can see it's just a piece of 2x4, I used a drill drilled out for the 2 liter top, drilled a side hole for airline, and put a small hole in 2 liter lid, I siliconed a little valve tee from my miscellanous box of fish parts, in the lid for the airline.So the wood acts as the base.

Now I can keep up on brines.

View attachment 66930


Well looks like i will have many fry, Ill just post a few more pictures in a few weeks, and quit updating everyone on every spawn.......lol......... Just post some pictures from the forst spawn as they get bigger.

If this continues at this rate Ill be up to 6 fry tanks before the first spawn can be sold


----------



## reefteach (Sep 26, 2004)

This is looking great! You are at about the same point I was when I decided to just give them all away because it was sooo time consuming. When school starts again, I'll give it another shot. Good luck and good work! Making me jeolous.


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Damn, congrats! Take care of those money makas!


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

is ur parent tank bare bottom or substrate?
y cant u leave the fry in the parent tank?


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

You'll be makin some cash soon.


----------



## Drop_TOPS (Apr 16, 2005)

how old are your Ps???


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Nice, keep us posted


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

verry cool


----------

